# cat fur is suddenly so silky and soft



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm amaze since i switch from crappy food to good food and i notice her fur is so soft!!! in that ammount of short time. She is still working on her wet food she doesn't eat it all. I try to give them food schedules to make them eat. but even though its being worked out her fur is so silky!! Is that good that its silky i think i'm amazed for some reason. When i got her shots my vet said how silky she is. Currently she is eating EVO even my picky cat is now getting into it thanks to these bonito flakes.

I wonder what makes it so silky though i know i'm so random but just really amazing


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When they get healthier inside, it shows on the outside. I get the same praise from my vet and when my mom visits she always talks about how much softer and shinier my cats are than her cat.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I can tell the difference between my cats and some of my friends cats too. My kitties have really shiny, soft fur. Even Frankie, the stray, is looking better than ever now that he is eating quality stuff.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, when I switched my cats over I noticed a huge difference in the quality of their fur within a couple weeks. I had it confirmed when my parents came to visit and my mother remarked on how soft and shiny Kobi was...his coat had always been very rough. She had no idea that I had changed foods so it was real validation of the difference diet can make.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I had the SAME experience with EVO. Two of my oldest cats love it I think I'll try the bonito flakes for the other two. The cats that love the EVO have the shiniest, softest fur I've seen in a long, long time!!


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

if you do try bonito i got can-man-do i think its called that all i need is a small finger pinch it smells strong like stinky fish but hey my cat loves it . Even my cat is warming up to evo. But sadly nature's insist she doesn't warm up to she must be a pate cat. My other cat use to have dandruff though it was very horrible but its slowly going away!!!! It made me happy


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I agree - my cats' coats look much better and feel much softer than before just after I adopted them. I am sure it's the better quality of food I feed them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep.

Holly, my domestic rescue's coat is fantastic. When I got her from the rescue organization she was on Science Diet kitten kibble and had a dry, flaky coat. I switched her to Wellness (mostly wet with some dry) and her coat is now shiny, silky and she no longer has dandruff.

Coco, my burmese has always had a gorgeous coat. She was feed a combo of raw, wet and a little high-quality kibble and the breeder. I also switched her to Wellness when I go her and she's kept that gorgeous, silky coat.

We really are what we eat.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

We've been feeding grain-free wet for over a year now and my girls are sooo soft and shiny. The vet even remarked on how soft they were, esp Lickorish, she feels like velvet silk. Squeek's fur is a different texture, but she is soft and shiny too.

We get bonito flakes from the local Japanese market. They're cheaper than the ones marketed for pets. I also mix in Stella and Chewy's freeze-dried raw (and a little water) when they get picky about their food. Usually works.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

My two rescue cats I have noticed a huge difference. My ragdoll has a natural cotton like fur so no difference with her but the other two a huge one. The both came from the rescue on proplan dry and they had really dry straw like coats. I switched them to a grain free dry and they instantly improved. I eventually switched them to grain free wet and it improved even more so. Now it's super soft and shiny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

